# Largest Trailerable Sailboat



## goarmyonem

Hello Everyone, I was just wondering what is the biggest baddest most seaworthy, safest, unsinkable thick haul overbuilt like a tank if you hit rocks, sail around the world boat that is still easy to haul around and launch at the boat ramp? Are the old 70's hulls built tougher with the hand laid fiberglass?

I see a guy down the street from me has a 30 ft on a trailer, is that the biggest size limit for easy trailering? It weighs 7,000 pounds, I've got a 10,000 pound hitch so I can go bigger, I would like to go as big as possible.

We also need something easy to learn how to sail on, my wife and I are gonna buy a boat, I already bought Sailing for Dummies at Amazon.com for 28 cents plus 3.99 shipping, in Very Good Condition with "No Visible wear marks" lol and we are gonna go for it on our own, take it out and float around in circles until we learn how to sail.

I guess it's not that hard to learn and many others have done it this way? I always thought it was hard to learn. I want to get something we will not outgrow, I want a hard core boat because we do indeed intend to sail it around the world someday. But she works all the time and I have more time off so I need something that is easy to sail by myself as well.

Also what was the largest model sailboat that Boston Whaler ever made? I see a 22 ft Harpoon for sale on ebay but it is in Califorina and I am in Tampa Florida. What all years did Boston Whaler make sailboats and how can I find one? Where is the best place for me to find boats for sale? So a boat like I am describing, what would be the pick for $20,000 what would be the pick for $10,000 and what would be the pick for $5,000? Thanks


----------



## HR28sailor

Well this topic should garner as many opinions as there are skippers I am sure. Rather than trying to answer all your questions, there is much to consider and will in due course once those of experience feel ambition to share, I will start the commentary by saying you are, in my opinion on the right track with considering older boats to begin your first sailing endeavours. I would like to offer my opinion before we enter a discourse on boats, is it is vital to gain the necessary training and experience before committing to a boat. Bring safe on the water is paramount not only for yourself but others as well. Operating a boat takes coordination of effort and the rules for navigation are complicated. Sailing looks simple but it is not. Not a first anyway. Take some basic sail and navigation courses before embarking on the adventure. Join a yacht club, get involved, get to know other sailors, pick their brain we love taking boats, and get out on as many different boats as you can. In this way gaining knowledge and experience is key to prepare so the dream does not become a nightmare.


----------



## chuck53

If you want a big sailboat that is easy to launch at the local boat ramp, most likely, you will be looking at a boat with a swing keel. Just so you know, for sailing around the world, among other things, you want a heavy, fixed keel. When I say heavy, I'm talking something in the range of the keel weight being at least 35-40% or more of the total boat weight.
So a 10,000# boat would have a keel of at least 3500#'s.

Some years ago, I had a Catalina 30 with a 5' draft fin keel. Nice coastal cruiser boat, not built to cross oceans, although I've read it has been done. With that deep draft, the boat is obviously not going to be easy to launch from a trailer. If memory serves me, my boat was a little over 10,000 #'s with a keel weight exceeding 4000 #'s

In other words, a boat light enough to be easily trailerable isn't going to have the guts made to cross oceans


----------



## barefootnavigator

The only unsinkable boat I know of was the Titanic. There is no such thing as a trailerable easy to launch blue water sailboat. A few popular boats that can be put on a trailer are the Nor'sea 27 Falmouth Cutter 22 Dana 24. They are a fairly big nightmare to rig and launch and you wouldn't want to do it often. Of the three I would suggest the Dana 24 for many reasons but all are excellent boats and VERY small. Whats your Budget?


----------



## Mechsmith

First, considering the nature of boats and the nature of highways the limitations are more likely to be imposed by the various state highway commissions than by boating parameters.

First figure out how big (actually wide) you can handle. This varies somewhat by state and due to the costs and aggravations of over width permits effectively puts a limit on your beam width. Weight and length are limits that are tied to beam width and won't be a problem. (I know of no 60 ft boats with a beam less than 8 ft.) As far as weight it has to weigh less than water. That's a pretty easy hurdle as most roads allow about 90,000 lbs.

First then find out what you can tow and go from there. I suspect that you will be limited to a few narrow boats in the 28-32 ft range and a gross weight of 7,500- 10,000
lbs. That's pretty tight for passage making (you run out of space pretty quick.) However they would be towable. Ya pays yer money and takes yer choice.


----------



## Stumble

How much do you want to spend? Something like a Carkeek 40 would certainly meet the design brief, but frankly buy a boat now to learn to sail on, then when you are ready to sail the world buy a different boat. 

The Carkeek by the way is trailerable thanks to a hydrolic tilt trailor and can be launched at any yacht club dinghy hoist.


----------



## manatee

Reuel Parker has a line of "MAXI-TRAILERABLE" boat designs.

[from the WEBSITE]
" Parker Marine has developed a new line of MAXI-TRAILERABLE BOATS, for both sail and power. These vessels are 46' and under in length, 10' beam, shallow-draft, and weigh 15,000 lbs or less. The concept is to provide cruising boats that can be transported and stored on standard 40' 3-axle trailers, eliminating the need for slips and boatyards which are rapidly turning into condos all over the American waterfront. The boats can be towed by a tow truck without permits or escort vehicles, or can be towed privately with only a wide load banner. "

 *'IBIS', by Reuel Parker *



[ibid]
"IBIS is the prototype MAXI-TRAILERABLE cruising sharpie schooner. IBIS is 51' 4" LOA, 10' Beam, 2' 6" Draft (7' 8" Board Down), 42' LWL. Her displacement is 14,500lbs and her empty trailer weight is 12,000lbs. Construction is very strong, and sail trials have been made in the Bahamas. IBIS felt safe and comfortable during four Gulf Stream crossings as well as several other open-ocean passages. She navigated the remote Bights of Andros twice in 2010, and she ran Abaco Rage twice in 2011; both using inside passages no deep-draft vessel could even dream about! I sailed IBIS to the Bahamas again in 2012, and found her to be the ideal boat for gunkholing among the islands, sounds and creeks of the Bahamas. She exceeded my hopes and expectations, and proved to me beyond a doubt that properly designed and built sharpies can be seaworthy and seakindly. IBIS is presently in the Florida Keys, sailing with her new owner!"

#include [ std-disclaimer ]


----------



## christian.hess

there is a great article on this months good old boat about the c and c mega 30

http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=732

people either love or hate that design...I for one love it as it looks like a mini open 60 with the bulb cabin top and open transom and fin bulb keel

right at 8 feet beam for legal trailering(unless you get a trucking permit) and around 6k(gear and all) or so displacement plus trailer its about as big as you can go without getting into trouble

I found the article real interesting especially regarding performance and fun factor as well as $$$ compared to a new boat or something...

anywhoo

I plan on trailer sailing my merit 25 down to the florida coast and dream of taking it down there for a season then coming back or whatnot to georgia...or taking the boat to savannah and sailing there then coming back home etc...Ill be at 4,500 or so with trailer...


----------



## goarmyonem

Wow thanks for all of the responses. My budget is $5,000, and by keeping it on a trailer I am mainly trying to avoid slip fees and it will be nice to have it right in the yard to work on and fix up without having to drive to a marina, and I don't want to be stuck at any one marina.

Plus the kids can climb on it and play pirates, my wife and I can practice raising and lowering the sails and what not, and I just want to sit up there, drink a beer, and look overtop of all the houses up and down the street, and be King of the Mountain!

I know everything there is to know about powerboating, I've had US Power Squadrons School, Coast Guard Aux School, US Navy Watercraft Operator School and US Army Watercraft Operator School plus I've been on fishing boats all my life, for more years than I care to mention. I know that sailboats always have the right of way, powerboats will just go around me, I can't go fast enough or change course quick enough to hit anybody, So I fail to see how I could cause any problems anywhere.

Being that I was an Army Combat Engineer the challenge is I want to prove to myself that I can figure it out myself, and plus my wife and I can say we learned ourselves from the dummy book lol we want those bragging rights so it is kind of a personal challenge for us, a teamwork thing. Taking lessons would be cheating, that makes it too easy, I wanna learn by the seat of my pants Old School style like a Viking! I read somewhere that sailing was relatively easy, that anybody can be taught the basics in two hours, and that there were three accepted ways to learn.

One was taking lessons, one was doing ride alongs with other sailors, and the other was buying a boat and taking out yourself just like I am talking about and they said a lot of people have done it this way.

Yes I thought about buying a trainer boat, and then getting a bluewater one later, that's the plan, but I just want to get the biggest baddest training boat there is so we do not outgrow it for a while. 

So I willing just be towing it down the street to the boatramp mainly, and our biggest trip will be between Tampa and Key West probably, so sounds like I am looking for a coastal cruiser you guys call it. And it sounds like I am looking for a swing-keel, whatever that is. Once again, Thanks for all the nice responses


----------



## manatee

Welcome to SailNet!

We are an opinionated folk here, and discussions can become .....boisterous....., but we mostly mean well. Ask as specific a question as you can, to help focus on *your* needs. To search the site, do this in your browser search window:

"best anchor" site:http://www.sailnet.com/forums/

N.B. No [space] between 'site:' and 'http://www.sailnet.com/forums/ '
Use the quotes for multi-word search phrases to reduce irrelevant hits on individual words in the phrase.

*******
About swing keels and centerboards:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/96250-swing-keels-good-bad.html

Thoughts about swing keel boats. - SailboatOwners.com

******* 
When you want info about a particular model:
Sailboatdata.com is the worlds largest sailboat database.

******* 
When you found one you're interested in:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/48177-boat-inspection-trip-tips.html

******* 
Potential candidates: 
 Sailboats-20-27-feet | eBay

******* 
Good Luck and Happy Hunting!


----------



## chuck53

I would hope your "Sailing for Dummies" would have a section regarding different types of keels and a swing keel would be described. if not, google types of sailboat keels.

you might want to also google blue water boats vs. coastal cruisers. There's a big difference, not only in design but $$$.


----------



## goarmyonem

Is this a Good Deal? Is that a swing keel?

Offered is a Luger Voyager. It is a 30ft X 8 ft X3 ft draw @7000lb sloop. It is a 1980 model, I've owned it since 1992. Dont be trapped by dock fees or fear of hurricanes when your not sailing. "Designed by the well knownwest coast design firm of Edwin Monk & associates in collaboration with the luger staff and Eric White (designer of theMorgan Outisland series of crusing sailboats) she has a full keel that draws 3 feet and has a swing keel drawing 6 feet for stronger seas. She has some gelcoat cracks topside cockpit floor but nothing major. This was a kit boat, I built most of the inside. It has a V berth porta pot,dining set, love seat, galley nav station and bunk under cockpit. Blueprints, like new sails and cushions are included. It has $800 in new tires and rails on the trailer. I built a new rudder that needs sanding and paint. I also have an 18hp Nissan with a custom 45 watt alternator for charging a battery bank at sea. Someone could ready this boat in a week and be sailing in style and on budget the next.$4500 call Andy for more info 
show contact info


----------



## goarmyonem

My Bad I see it has a swing keel in the ad. What does that mean? How does it work? Swings which way?

Alas I do not have my Dummy book yet it is in the mail.

Anybody like this boat?


----------



## SHNOOL

So wait a newb comes on here, and wants to buy the biggest trailerable sailboat he can, under 10,000lbs, so he can sail the high seas, and wants to do it under $5000... and nobody here has blasted him yet?

I think there are people with 40+ footers that are proven bluewater cruisers that some here would STILL say isn't enough.

Probably the best advice on sailboats I've ever heard I will share with you....
Sailboats can be:
Fast
Trailerable
Seaworthy/comfortable

you can only pick 2 from the above list.

There are TONS of transportable sailboats... I would NOT call transportable, trailerable. Trailerable is usually limited to boats that are easily launched FROM the trailer. Transportable boats bring you to the edge of the water, and either a LIFT, specialized truck, or crane lifts the boat and puts it in the water...

There are keel and deck stepped masts... Keel stepped masts are a BEAR to raise yourself (even with 4-5-6 people), they are generally considered to be the preferred configuration for larger "blue water," boats. Deck stepped is like it sounds, attached to the cabintop... those masts can easily (relatively speaking) be raised... with a gin pole or A-frame.

Honestly if you are serious about what you are asking (and the question is a little to ripe with key points that I am leery its not a setup), and trailerable is one of your big criteria, you should consider the trailer sailing forum, over at tsbb.

The boat that comes to mind for me to fit as best it can, your points... (at least 2 of them), is the Flicka 20.. Good luck finding one for under $5000
The Flicka 20 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org Taking this little tank for a long voyage would not be comfortable by any stretch of the description, but it might well do it. Slightly bigger and recommended on the same page the Contessa 26 might be a worthwhile choice...

Welcome, and please learn to sail first... preferably on something small in protected waters... when you can calmly and easily handle 40 knot winds.. consider venturing on short coastal jaunts next, but only then.


----------



## goarmyonem

EDIT: Personal attack in violation of forum rules deleted. Jeff_H SailNet moderator

In my original post I asked for a $20,000 pick, a $10,000 pick and a $5,000 pick then 2 guys respond and ask what my budget was after I had clearly stated it the first time, so I just said $5,000 when they asked to see what the cheapest option would be first. 

There was a point when you were new, Is that the point of this forum, To Blast people? Or is it to help people? If you do not want to help why are you even on here, 

EDIT: Personal attack in violation of forum rules deleted. Jeff_H SailNet moderator


----------



## goarmyonem

I said big and you come at me with a 20 footer?

and the question is a little to ripe with key points that I am leery its not a setup), and trailerable is one of your big criteria, you should consider the trailer sailing 

Exsqueeze Me? What is ripe about my question? A Setup? What are you even talking about, and why would it be a setup.nd what do you even mean my setup?

What are you some kind of paranoid half a Wack Job?


----------



## bljones

Clipper Marine 32
C&C Mega 30
S2 8.0C shoal draft
all are in the $5K-20K range, all are trailerable.


----------



## goarmyonem

Hey thanks bljones, Now we are getting somewhere, I like this clipper 32 of which you speak. I have been finding 30 footers for sale on trailers, and nothing bigger so I thought that was the limit but looks like 32 is.

Are you talking about the sloop or the ketch? I am grooving on that aft cabin ketch, that's a lot of boat, can that be launched loaded fairly easily? I am very good at the boat ramp.

Do they have blistering problems? One guy said he had steel keel rust problems but only because the previous owner did not keep up on the zincs. Somebody said they have a tendency to rot out towards the bow?

Do you know of any problem areas on this boat? Somebody said it was slow, I don't care, and stable so easy to sail single handedly, but it has trouble keeping the bow high enough or something like that?

Say I wanna buy an aft cabin 32 ketch, is that gonna be hard to find? Where should I look? Dude that might be me right there, I love this boat, nice lines too and an aft cabin would be awesone! I wonder if that model would be too heavy, wonder how much weight that aft cabin ads, I'm gonna go look at it some more.

So now, thanks to you, my new question is gonna be what all trailerable 32's are out there? If that is the only one, Then sold! Thanks man!


----------



## chuck53

Before you do anything, check out local boat ramps where people may be launching sailboats. Talk to people who actually do it. I doubt you will ever find anyone launching anything bigger than 22', maybe 25'. See what is involved in launching, raising the mast and setting the standing rigging.. Once you see all That is involved and the time it takes, you will probably rethink your plans. launching and retrieving a 30-32 footer is something you only do once a year...not to go for an afternoon or even weekend sail.


----------



## goarmyonem

Thanks for your concern, but Dude I'm a CDL truck driver I back trailers all day long. I've got a 27ft Twin engine Flybridge Sportfisherman that weighs 8,500 pounds that I launch every weekend, I only live one mile away from the ramp that heads out to tampa bay. So's this sailboat ain't that much bigger, and I am only going one mile with it.

Ive got a big motorhome with a hitch ball on the front so I drive down the ramp headfirst so I can see good. Ain't No Rookie's on THIS BUS!

But yeah your right, it's not something for the inexperienced or puny wimpy girly-men like DROOL.

It is looking like this Clipper 32 is the only trailerable 32 ever made so my choice was made easy, plus the wife and I both just LOVE it, What a sexy beast! An engineering marvel to be that big and still light enough to trailer like that.

The slip fees here in Tampa are beyond ridiculous, No way I am throwing that kinda mass cash away. I'm gonna take that money and wine and dine my wife instead. I'm also tired of pouring gas into this Sportfisherman, so I'm gonna punt it for some free wind power, then the old lady can get some new clothes instead of wasting it on gas. How about That?

And it will be nice to have it right next to the house to work on, Hmm maybe I'll make my Mother in Law sleep in it next time she comes to visit! My kids will have fun climbing all the way up there and camping overnight in it, Poof! Instant Tree house! I'll run em a zip line down to an oak tree for easy dismounts! They'll Love that!

Plus I can pull it around and use it for a travel trailer as well. Can't wait to pull into Walmart with this Pirate Ship! I'll save money on hotel rooms. The only long haul is gonna be hauling it home, but hey I'll go to Seattle if I have to, that's what I do, That's How I Roll!

Thanks for all the help everybody, 

EDIT: Personal attack in violation of forum rules deleted. Jeff_H SailNet moderator


----------



## goarmyonem

I ani't go'in on no afternoon sails, I'm go'in 40 miles out in the Gulf in the 100ft water where the good fish'in is, with Air-Con and an Ice machine, and I'm gonna hang out all week till I fill the boat full of fish!

I just came back on because I forgot to thank bjones for finding my boat for me, God Bless Ya Brother!


----------



## SHNOOL

Goarmy... I said what others here said, they were less pointed about it... I don't think I deserve your pull back, and frankly attacks.

The scathing comments were NOT directed at you... they were directed at the people at large here who normally wail on others that come on here asking what boat is right to circumnavigate the world... LOOK again for the bluewater bucket thread.

You've obviously just started out... and are asking for the biggest trailerable sailboat... as an OTR you can trailer damned near anything, my RESPONSE to you was about "trailerable," versus "transportable." 3 others here have given you EXACTLY the same advice.

The 33 is a great boat... So is a Hake Seaward 32RK!
32RK | Seaward Yachts
If you don't care about tighter accomodations... a Hobbie 33 is probably more seaworthy than anyone here would like to admit... and frankly is ACTUALLY trailerable. Because it has a lifting keel. But no standing headroom, and it's a rocket ship.





You've come onto a very experienced forum... lets use the example of a car racing forum... having asked the question of "what is the fastest car you can buy that gets 32mpg..." I answered the 32mpg question with my 20 footer, and you blasted me for not giving you the lambo.

I've owned several trailerable sailboats... none of them would I consider to be "bluewater." I've launched them myself, and towed them with my 3500 dually diesel that I tow my 16,000lb LQ horse trailer with... granted it's not a CDL license, or YOUR obvious extensive OTR cred... but it's MORE than enough for me to be qualified to tell you that YOU don't know yet what you don't know. Launching a 27 foot powerboat, is a good start, add a large keel that draws another 2-4 feet, adds a dimension that I am quite sure you are NOT taking into your equation.

What others here have said, and you have missed was the question of the local boat ramps... They legitimately were asking DEPTH, and LENGTH of ramps... because generally saltwater ramps aren't, and cannot be long enough to get a deep keel (see bluewater requirements) deep enough... you run out of RAMP LONG before you float the boat.

NOW, if you took a little time to search the forums you'd realize that others have already SOLVED this problem for you... with hoists on the extreme side, tractor launches, extendable tongues, and strap launch methods.

My comment to you was to start small... and learn sailing first... find out if it's right for you, become a great sailor, as I KNOW you will because of you passion for it, and work your way up... if you buy quality used, and learn boat maintenance you'll become not only a great sailor but also KNOW what you want in a larger boat... READ back through the posts here, and see if I am saying ANYTHING different than others.

Now I'll do as you ask, and go drool on things... you know because I am totally unhelpful and all.


----------



## chuck53

Dude...I didn't say anything about actually driving your truck or backing a trailer down a ramp. That's the easy part. Putting up the mast, boom and setting up all the standing and running rigging....that's the issue. That's why I suggested talking to people who actually launch sailboats from a trailer on a regular basis. When you do find someone, most likely it will be something in the low 20 foot range. Tell them you want to do the same with a 30 footer on a regular basis. See what reaction you get.


----------



## christian.hess

man this thread got heated

hey for fun op go on youtube and look for sailboat launches on a ramp, youll see why some on here react the way they do.

there are som god awful vids of boats taking the plunge...there is a merit 25 one that scared the hell out of me as I jave to haul my boat one of these days and the ramp os kind of steep, so I need to modify my trailer with an extension or tongue as they call it as well as weld on a t at the bow that serves as a holder for the deep angle of the ramp so it doesnt slide back...

anywhoo...for now Im just going to sail the boat wet...and deal with that stuff in the summer or something.

now back to trailerable boats...


----------



## HR28sailor

There is a great video of a guy who trailer sails his Grampian 26. long tongue extension to get it into deep water, and has a hinged deck step and uses a pole with a trailer winch to raise/lower the mast. brilliant. That is going to be the challenge, rigging the boat. we take about three hours. get the mast up, run all the lines, bend on sails, tune the rig. then getting the boat kit stored, rations loaded, water, fuel tankage. by the time all that is done about 5 hours. my boat is 28 feet. mast is 34 feet, weighs 170 lbs. It is possible to trailer sail my boat just would take some planning. As soldiers we make our bread and butter on planning right Bro?


----------



## goarmyonem

EDIT: Personal attack in violation of forum rules deleted. Jeff_H SailNet moderator

Yes Christian.hess "Mobile Southern Sailor" I Love it, The first thing I ALWAYS do as soon as I get a new trailer, is take it to the trailer shop, and have them extend the tongue just as far as they possibly can.

This makes your rig pull straighter and truer on the freeway, with WAY less of the wobbly back and forth that flips trailers causes wrecks and kills people. It also makes it WAY hrder to jack knife and bust out your tail lights.

The big thing is now you don't have to back your car as far down the ramp before you boat floats, you don't EVER get your back tires in the slippery green moss that casues your car to slide backwards into the lake (seen it happen many times) now you can stay on dry ground all the time.

The only down side is NOT A DAMN THING! It is a win win wni win win situation and I wish everybody would do it and stop cause fatal accidents on the freeway. The other thing is I will never haul a single axle trailer, THOSE are the ones that flip over when you blow a tire, and you are stuck on the side of the road putting on the spare.

When you blow a tire with a double axle, you just slow down and keep driving to the tire shop. I watch my tires in the rear view mirror ALL the time. The other thing people ALWAYS do wrong is run their trailer tires ragged WAY past the point of wearing out, Then wonder why they blow.

Not only do I make sure my tires are ALWAYS in newer condition, I get the heaviest load range available, even if I am hauling something light, just for the added safety margin.

My answer to steep ramps is I don't launch at steep ramps.


----------



## goarmyonem

So whoopty Ding Dong, I have to learn how to raise the mast and it's gonna take a while. I am going to be staying out a week at a time, or longer if I want. I am an independent truck driver, semi-retired even, and I set my own hours.


----------



## goarmyonem

Here is the reason why this thread got heated

This was my original post

Hello Everyone, I was just wondering what is the biggest baddest most seaworthy, safest, unsinkable thick haul overbuilt like a tank if you hit rocks, sail around the world boat that is still easy to haul around and launch at the boat ramp? Are the old 70's hulls built tougher with the hand laid fiberglass?

I see a guy down the street from me has a 30 ft on a trailer, is that the biggest size limit for easy trailering? It weighs 7,000 pounds, I've got a 10,000 pound hitch so I can go bigger, I would like to go as big as possible.

We also need something easy to learn how to sail on, my wife and I are gonna buy a boat, I already bought Sailing for Dummies at Amazon.com for 28 cents plus 3.99 shipping, in Very Good Condition with "No Visible wear marks" lol and we are gonna go for it on our own, take it out and float around in circles until we learn how to sail.

I guess it's not that hard to learn and many others have done it this way? I always thought it was hard to learn. I want to get something we will not outgrow, I want a hard core boat because we do indeed intend to sail it around the world someday. But she works all the time and I have more time off so I need something that is easy to sail by myself as well.

Also what was the largest model sailboat that Boston Whaler ever made? I see a 22 ft Harpoon for sale on ebay but it is in Califorina and I am in Tampa Florida. What all years did Boston Whaler make sailboats and how can I find one? Where is the best place for me to find boats for sale? So a boat like I am describing, what would be the pick for $20,000 what would be the pick for $10,000 and what would be the pick for $5,000? Thanks


----------



## goarmyonem

And here is DROOL's first response to me

So wait a newb comes on here, and wants to buy the biggest trailerable sailboat he can, under 10,000lbs, so he can sail the high seas, and wants to do it under $5000... and nobody here has blasted him yet?

I think there are people with 40+ footers that are proven bluewater cruisers that some here would STILL say isn't enough.

Probably the best advice on sailboats I've ever heard I will share with you....
Sailboats can be:
Fast
Trailerable
Seaworthy/comfortable

you can only pick 2 from the above list.

There are TONS of transportable sailboats... I would NOT call transportable, trailerable. Trailerable is usually limited to boats that are easily launched FROM the trailer. Transportable boats bring you to the edge of the water, and either a LIFT, specialized truck, or crane lifts the boat and puts it in the water...

There are keel and deck stepped masts... Keel stepped masts are a BEAR to raise yourself (even with 4-5-6 people), they are generally considered to be the preferred configuration for larger "blue water," boats. Deck stepped is like it sounds, attached to the cabintop... those masts can easily (relatively speaking) be raised... with a gin pole or A-frame.

Honestly if you are serious about what you are asking (and the question is a little to ripe with key points that I am leery its not a setup), and trailerable is one of your big criteria, you should consider the trailer sailing forum, over at tsbb.

The boat that comes to mind for me to fit as best it can, your points... (at least 2 of them), is the Flicka 20.. Good luck finding one for under $5000
The Flicka 20 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org Taking this little tank for a long voyage would not be comfortable by any stretch of the description, but it might well do it. Slightly bigger and recommended on the same page the Contessa 26 might be a worthwhile choice...

Welcome, and please learn to sail first... preferably on something small in protected waters... when you can calmly and easily handle 40 knot winds.. consider venturing on short coastal jaunts next, but only then. 
Like


----------



## chuck53

OK, instead of all this back and forth that is going on, why not read the "Sailing for Dummies" book and then come back with questions. I've never read the book but I'm sure it will give you a lot of info you hadn't even thought about.


----------



## goarmyonem

So can somebody answer me about the Boston Whaler Harpoons please? I cannot seem to find any info when I google them. What was the biggest one ever made? and What years did they make it? Thanks

And I Say Again

Also what was the largest model sailboat that Boston Whaler ever made? I see a 22 ft Harpoon for sale on ebay but it is in Califorina and I am in Tampa Florida. What all years did Boston Whaler make sailboats and how can I find one? Where is the best place for me to find boats for sale? So a boat like I am describing, what would be the pick for $20,000 what would be the pick for $10,000 and what would be the pick for $5,000? Thanks


----------



## chuck53

Have you looked at sailboatdata.com?
The 6.2 is the largest Harpoon listed.

HARPOON 6.2 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## HR28sailor

Right now it is a buyers market. Trying to zero in on specific boats in a give price range is going to be hard prices are going to be all over the place depending where you look. Some boat yards are almost giving away decent boats at rock bottom prices because owners just walked away. I am an old Recon Sgt so nothing beats boots on the ground. Hit the boat yards. To get a good idea of boats, at least price wise, I would check out Boats for Sale - New and Used Boats and Yachts - YachtWorld.com. They have worldwide listings but you can focus regionally. 
I would like to offer my 3 favorite trailerable boats or at least potential trailer sailed.

Contessa 26 - Blue water capable bit small for your needs but sailing is all about concessions.
C and C Mega 30 - Tough 70's built fiberglass not blue water but fast coastal cruiser and can be launched at most ramps which is a plus/
Cal 27 - tough no nonsense boat. same league as the alberg 30 in seaworthiness.

The boat you have mentioned up in the topic is in the same league as the mega. pretty decent boat too.


----------



## goarmyonem

Alrighty then Mr joethecobbler, it would indeed appear that we do have much in common, and you sound like a friend that I would like to have. 

What a pleasure to hear from a fellow 12B, hooa, Did you know they have changed the MOS from 12B to 21B?

How silly is that?

Anyhoo, maybe I could bring my wife over to your Sunrise Side, you could take us out on your boat and start teaching us how to sail, that is one of the ways I have heard is good to learn, then we can see if we like sailing before we buy a boat.

I Know I will, I have wanted to learn since I was a kid. But if we did this I would buy you guys dinner afterwards.

Then when we get our boat, I could drag it over to you and you could teach us how to sail our own boat, and I'll buy ya dinner again, or kick in some cash for sailing lessons or whatever 

We are gonna wait until it gets warmer, probably May or after I would be talking about doing this

I know I would like to listen and learn about all your past adventures so I could avoid those same mistakes you made and figure out who I should and should not listen to

You sound like my kinda guy

Would you consider doing that?


----------



## goarmyonem

Because I am still waiting in the mail for my dummy book


----------



## Kyhillbilly

You know I asked almost this exact same question 3 years ago this month. You have got lots of advice, some you appreciate some you do not. Bottom line is nobody can really answer that question for you. What I mean is people often answer from their point of view with their limits in mind. Everything is a trade off. A bigger boat will have more creature comforts but also more expense. Smaller boat less comfort and also a lot less expense. Most likely a cheaper boat will be a lighter built boat or a boat that has been neglected. Asking people to define a bluewater boat is like "slapping a hornets nest" things turn nasty in a hurry. Its all about the Cost vs Risk vs Reward. The quality and size limit, only you can decide. One mans pleasure is another mans work. Currently I have a catalina 22 I am learning to sail on. I still have not found the "Largest Semi Trailerable Sailboat". Some things to think about:
1. What are the limits of your tow vehicle?
2. The length and depth of the ramps you will be launching from? "Deeper keel boats may 
be a problem"
3. Overwidth permits in Florida are cheap to my understanding. However if you start 
towing through several states the expense can start to add up.
4. The bigger the boat the bigger the mast. You have to set the mast. How big can you 
safely handle?

As for the type of boat you want, man its all a trade off. Tough bluewater boats cost 
money unless they have been neglected. Trade off is you have to spend a ton of money to get them back in shape. So called production boats are a lot cheaper but their quality of build is not as good. Can they cross oceans hell yea. This is where the Risk vs Reward comes in. How much risk are you willing to accept to get the reward you want?

Best part I see is you are in Florida! I live in Kentucky so its very hard for me to get to walk the docks and look at different boats. Find a sailing club go sailing on as many boats as you can. Eventually you will get a good idea of what type and size of boat you want. And being in Florida if you look long enough I am sure you will find that perfect boat with the owner who just wants to get out of the business. That equals a score for you.


----------



## Mr. Bubs

Fmiwiwat.


----------



## goarmyonem

Gee thanks Chuck, I have never even heard of sailboatdata.com I will go there right now

All I was trying to do was learn about things like sailboatdata.com and this DROOL FOOL jumps down my throat and starts all the back and forth stuff. so you have him to thank for it, I was just defending myself, I just want to go back to listening and learning without being personally attacked, made fun of, and ridiculed.

Is that not the intended purpose of this forum?

Why would anybody want to come on here to make fun of people instead of helping them?

Once again thanks for the website, I'm going there right now


----------



## Donna_F

goarmyonem. Chill.

First, it's those who "know everything there is to know" as you claim to about power boating who are the ones who do the dumbest things and thus have more potential to be a hazard to themselves and those around them. You came for information. If you didn't want feedback based on experience on the water as well as with others who join forums with no sailing experience and want to sail the ocean blue without a clue, you might want to just talk to your Sailing for Dummies book when it arrives.

In the meantime, ratchet back the tone and learn from the members here, or move on. In the meantime I am deleting some of your posts that are rude and against forum rules.


----------



## goarmyonem

That's Exactly Right, I came here for information, NOT to be ridiculed and made fun of

I'm NOT the guy that started it

Excuse me for defending myself


----------



## goarmyonem

I Don't Give ****

I Don't Take ****

I am NOT in the **** Business

It's Nice to be Important, But It's More Important to Be NICE


----------



## chuck53

goarmyonem said:


> Gee thanks Chuck, I have never even heard of sailboatdata.com I will go there right now


It was suggested by 2 others before me in this thread.


----------



## Jeff_H

goarmyonem said:


> That's Exactly Right, I came here for information, NOT to be ridiculed and made fun of
> 
> I'm NOT the guy that started it
> 
> Excuse me for defending myself


With all due respect Mr. Goarmy, you did start it. No one made fun of you. No one ridiculed you. No one 'Gave you ****'. No one asked you to 'Take ****'. There was nothing said that you needed to 'defend' yourself from.

We all had to start somewhere, and most of us on this forum learned and grew from the advice and mentoring of other sailors. There is no crime to being new to sailing and asking questions which reflect the kinds of inherent conflicts that come from a lack of understanding of the basic issues such as those that you are asking.

The post that you chose to find offensive was intended to explain the inherent contradictions in your question; contradictions which you would understand if you take the time to read a little more about sailing, and then look back at the post in question.

The post that you chose to take umbrage with was pointing out in basic terms that the very compromises to the naval architecture required to build a boat which can be easily trailered, vs performance, vs limitations to its seaworthiness and sailing ability once the boat gets much over about 22 feet. There are ways to mitigate some of these compromises, but these imply an exchange of characteristics, in other words, other types compromises.

The fellow you attacked for proposing the 20 foot Flicka, was focusing on the 'seaworthiness' piece of your question and came at this with the understanding that displacement describes the size of a sailboat as much as length, and that the Flicka is about as big a displacement as is easy to launch.

So I suggest that you dial it back. This is not CombatNet. This is a place where people come to discuss sailing, mostly. As you learn more about sailing, you will find that what today may appear to be an attack, or an irrelevant answer may in fact be someone offering you a helping hand.

Respectfully,
Jeff_H SailNet moderator


----------



## goarmyonem

Whatever Chuck, so I missed it twice, 3rd times the charm!

EDIT: Personal Attack in violation of forum rules deleted- Jeff_H SailNet Moderator

EDIT: Personal Attack in violation of forum rules deleted- Jeff_H SailNet Moderator

then I'm sure I would have noticed it the first time


----------



## Delezynski

Goarmyonem,

You might want to watch our short Youtube video of launching a Nor'Sea 27.
It's at; 




Greg


----------



## goarmyonem

He started the personal attacks, NOT me, and I stood up to him and refused to take it, So What? I'd do it again

I don't give ****

I don't take ****

I'm not in the **** business

It's Nice to be Important, But It's More Important to Be NICE


----------



## goarmyonem

If you go back and read the entire thread the facts support this


----------



## deniseO30

Delezynski said:


> Greg


I got tired just watching this! This is why I don't have a trailer sailer anymore. Looks like half the day was spent just getting her in, moved and rigged.

Did they use the boom as a gin pole? I wondered about that once upon a time when I had my Hunter 23.


----------



## Delezynski

deniseO30 said:


> I got tired just watching this! This is why I don't have a trailer sailer anymore. Looks like half the day was spent just getting her in, moved and rigged.
> 
> Did they use the boom as a gin pole? I wondered about that once upon a time when I had my Hunter 23.


It's not all that bad. 

But it'n not a just drop in and go type of boat. But then again, once set up you are able to circumnavigate if you wanted to.

It takes Jill and I a few days to get all rigged and ready to go because we do not normally hurry the jobs. Year before last, we towed to Napa Valley, cruised the wine country, then the Bay & Delta before towing back to Az. 





Last year we towed to New Orleans and launched there.






We planned on just staying for Mardi Gras, but we would up staying for over a month before we cruised over to Florida and hauled for the hurricane season.

This year we are planning to tow to Tampa and cruise the west coast of Florida. 

In the mean time, when we are not cruising, the cost to store her on the trailer is FAR less than a slip (or marine storage yard) would cost. :laugher

Just a few ideas.

Greg


----------



## manatee

deniseO30 said:


> I got tired just watching this! This is why I don't have a trailer sailer anymore. Looks like half the day was spent just getting her in, moved and rigged.
> 
> Did they use the boom as a gin pole? I wondered about that once upon a time when I had my Hunter 23.


 I wonder why more recreational portable boats don't use free-standing masts and tabernacles. Modern materials should make them fairly bulletproof. The Thames Barges and 45' IBIS has them, putting them on a mid-30-footer would be doable. The centerboard/unstayed mast/tabernacle combination would make a good learning-cruising boat combo for the OP, as he's in Florida. Finding one for sale, and/or the money, might be tricky. 

Tabernacle Article

 Presto 36 (I'd have the cutter rig instead of the ketch) 


I like the extra room in the Garvey (also available as a 33' MAXI-TRAILERABLE boat).
28' Garvey


#include [ std-disclaimer ]


----------



## goarmyonem

The Fellow I Attacked?

Excuse me? Did you even go back and read the entire thread? I had never said Boo to him and he comes on and says to all the other members How come nobody has "Blasted" this newbie yet for being so stupid?

He attacked me first, GO READ IT!

The facts are clear if you go back it is proven that he attacked me first, and you are trying to blame me for something that he started?

Gimme a break pal, you obviously never even read it from the beginning


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Delezynski said:


> It's not all that bad.
> 
> But it'n not a just drop in and go type of boat. But then again, once set up you are able to circumnavigate if you wanted to.
> 
> It takes Jill and I a few days to get all rigged and ready to go because we do not normally hurry the jobs. Year before last, we towed to Napa Valley, cruised the wine country, then the Bay & Delta before towing back to Az.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we towed to New Orleans and launched there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We planned on just staying for Mardi Gras, but we would up staying for over a month before we cruised over to Florida and hauled for the hurricane season.
> 
> This year we are planning to tow to Tampa and cruise the west coast of Florida.
> 
> In the mean time, when we are not cruising, the cost to store her on the trailer is FAR less than a slip (or marine storage yard) would cost. :laugher
> 
> Just a few ideas.
> 
> Greg[/QUO
> Really like the Nor'Sea 27! They are expensive but can take you anywhere. Like I said one mans work is another mans pleasure. The limits are only the ones you set for yourself. Would be awesome to be able to just pull the boat to where ever you wanted to sail and put her in the water. That is kinda of my plan right now but coastal sailing only for now maybe a hop to the Bahamas in the next 5 years or so.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27

Kyhillbilly said:


> Delezynski said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not all that bad.
> 
> But it'n not a just drop in and go type of boat. But then again, once set up you are able to circumnavigate if you wanted to.
> 
> In the mean time, when we are not cruising, the cost to store her on the trailer is FAR less than a slip (or marine storage yard) would cost. :laugher
> 
> Just a few ideas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the Nor'Sea 27! They are expensive but can take you anywhere. Like I said one mans work is another mans pleasure. The limits are only the ones you set for yourself. Would be awesome to be able to just pull the boat to where ever you wanted to sail and put her in the water. That is kinda of my plan right now but coastal sailing only for now maybe a hop to the Bahamas in the next 5 years or so.
Click to expand...

The NS27 may cost more than other boats of comparable size/age but the reason I got mine is because it CAN go anywhere, whether it was on a lake or to cross oceans. The draft isn't too bad to limit its destinations. Like any boat, it's just a matter of what kind of sailing you want to do. I'm happy in my choice of boat I bought.


----------



## Jeff_H

goarmyonem said:


> The Fellow I Attacked?
> 
> Excuse me? Did you even go back and read the entire thread? I had never said Boo to him and he comes on and says to all the other members How come nobody has "Blasted" this newbie yet for being so stupid?
> 
> He attacked me first, GO READ IT!
> 
> The facts are clear if you go back it is proven that he attacked me first, and you are trying to blame me for something that he started?
> 
> Gimme a break pal, you obviously never even read it from the beginning


Actually I did read the entire thread, only I did so without a chip on my shoulder. No where did he say, _"nobody here has blasted this newbie yet for being so stupid?"_ That is all in your head. What he did say was,
_ "So wait a newb comes on here, and wants to buy the biggest trailerable sailboat he can, under 10,000lbs, so he can sail the high seas, and wants to do it under $5000... and nobody here has blasted him yet?"_

And because you seemed to miss that his comment was not aimed at you, he took the time to explain that:
_"The scathing comments were NOT directed at you... they were directed at the people at large here who normally wail on others that come on here asking what boat is right to circumnavigate the world... LOOK again for the bluewater bucket thread." _

But more to the point, you came here with a set of questions that you wanted answered. Reading through this thread, what you have gotten is a broad range of answers to your questions. The recommendations and explanations may represent a cross section of personal point of views of the type that questions like yours are likely to produce, but every one of them, and I do mean every one of them, represents a good faith attempt to address your question (and/or the implicit issues within your question)and to provide you with useful information.

So, I suggest that you put away that chip on your shoulder, stop trying to point fingers at others, and focus on the good and well meaning answers and comments that you have gotten. There is a lot of information here which should be helpful as you start to formulate a clearer picture of the type of boat which will make sense for you.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Jeff_H

manatee said:


> I wonder why more recreational portable boats don't use free-standing masts and tabernacles. Modern materials should make them fairly bulletproof.


Freestanding rigs mounted on tabernacles can be made to work reasonably well on small boats where the loads are manageable and the freeboard is proportionately large compared to the height of the mast. This is especially true with gaff, lateen or sprit rig where the mast tends to be proportionately short so the leverage where the mast passes through the partners tends to be smaller.

But as a boat gets bigger the forces increase exponentially, so it gets much more difficult to properly resist the forces in all directions imparted by the rig on the few bolts that hold the rig in place. Its not that it can't be done on bigger boats, but it becomes much more difficult. More often than not, as a boat becomes larger, standing rigging becomes much more compelling.

But also as the loads increase exponentially, the weight of the spar increases disproportionately as well. At the point that it becomes too difficult to rotate the mast up into place, a counterbalance weight is often added to the bottom of the mast. But of course, that weight just adds to the complexity and does little good for the boat once the mast is raised.

The reality is that the mast on most modern rigs are longer than the boat itself and would extend way beyond the transom of the boat if left attached to the tabernacle. So if trailering were a goal, the mast would need to be removed from the tabernacle when down. At that point, there is little advantage of a tabernacle over a well engineered hinge as is normally found on most trailerable boats. Greg's great video shows how well that works when a gin pole is employed even on a reasonably heavy rig.

So, this comes back to how much of a compromise someone wants to make for ease of trailering. If you are willing to live with the greater complexity, loss of performance, added construction and maintenance costs of an archaic rig, then a freestanding rig with a tabernacle might make sense. But I would think that would not be a great choice for someone trying to learn to sail.

Jeff


----------



## manatee

Thanks for the thoughtful reply, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff_H

You are very welcome.


----------



## captncrusty

Hello, i have a Newport 27 and Ericson 29 , both on trailers. The upside is being free from marina charges for storage, and being able to have it home to work on. I assure you your wife will not be practising raising sails at home. The mast will stand over50 off the ground, you cannot trailer very well like this. While my ericson's sisters have seen bluewater, this is not a purpose built boat for that. These size of boats are slaves to launch crains ot travellifts at marinas, around $300 each way. You cannot haul a boat of this weight out of the water with a truck, let alone center them on a trailer. Its a bugger with a 22footer with a fin keel. So you have the saying every boat is a compromise, I think you will have to compromise on your wish list..


----------



## HR28sailor

After watching this video on you tube of a hunter 37 being recovered by trailer






Of course The Hunter 37 10K+ sailboat being towed by a dually so this is at the high end of the spectrum. But in principal this video demonstrates how this could be accomplished on a smaller scale quite effectively.


----------



## Donna_F

FYI, the OP is no longer on SailNet. As helpful as new replies to his question may be, he more than likely cannot see them.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

This thread is still very useful to others seeking the same information as him. I must say it has been a very entertaining. Some people get worked up pretty quick over very little. Life is too short to be on edge all the time. Hoping the thread continues.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Thanks for the video HR28, just goes to show what may be the ceiling for some is just the floor for others. One can only define that for themselves. However advice from others "hopefully experienced advice" can be very helpful along the way.


----------



## captncrusty

Please keep in mind that that I was advising someone with no sailboat launching experience. The fellow with the cummins duelly is likely a professional hauler, and the limitation is not just boat weight and draft, but quality and depth of the launch. Here near Kingston Ontario there are no such beauties. I would hav given it a go with a big deep level cement launch in tandem with another truck. Just I wouldnt tell someone new to this that it is easy or common practice


----------



## HR28sailor

That is exactly right. obliviously the crew in the video are experienced haulers. But I think
challenging convention and necessity being the mother of invention encourages innovation.
Some keeners somewhere worked out the problems with trailer launching\recovery and came up with solutions. ie tongue extensions with wheels, (or trailer with a wheel fitted at the hitch) winch straps or winches to do the work, outboard rods on the trailer to mark boat float depth, a raised and braced bracket point by the trailer tow hitch for small winch to winch in boat to proper position on trailer. These are all things I have picked up on various u tube videos. So if we never questioned convention as sailors, we would still sailing gaff rigs.....


----------



## HR28sailor

Capt Crusty

Gananoque boat launch is capable. I use that quite often help launching my buddies boats and have checked it out for this purpose. I think Portsmouth is possible also but I only had a quick look last summer...


----------



## MedSailor

I had my 40 ft Nauticat trailered across the country. 25K expected cost, and with all the stuff that happened 60K total cost. The boat did make it across by trailer... but I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's a trailerable boat or not. ;-)

MedSailor


----------



## captncrusty

Hosestly HR28 i love the ambition, my trailer has a wheel welded under the tongue, and a 24 fot bar does my separation. By my limitation is still underwater, where the trailer is beyond the pad and very susceptible to twisting if hitting uneven ground. The launces do not usually reach far enough into the water ( unless maybe the tidal range is big where it is, not where I am) . You should see my launch get packed with headshakers when i launch mine


----------



## captncrusty

I will check Gan, Portsmouth was too shallow. Thats where my boat will dock this year. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted

"but I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's a trailerable boat or not." no.

Keeping in Context "trailer-able" is meant to be done by the owner lunched, recovered and towed.

I have seen more then a few people trying to do this with a larger boat then the tow vehicle should be hauling, not only is it unsafe it is illegal. 

Just my .0025 worth.


----------



## HR28sailor

Yeah Capt Crusty I get an idea sometimes and it just takes over to the chagrin of my wife the Admiral. I do concur with your observations. It is not common for keel boats, quality of the ramp is critical, and it no easy task even for small boats. I think that for some skippers this could be a viable alternative. Savings are significant if you look at it from the bottom line. I know for me having the ability to trailer my boat, I just expanded my sailing season, and my cruising ground has expanded. My yacht can now do 40 knots on the highway vice 6 knots..


----------



## HR28sailor

MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> "but I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's a trailerable boat or not." no.
> 
> Keeping in Context "trailer-able" is meant to be done by the owner lunched, recovered and towed.
> 
> I have seen more then a few people trying to do this with a larger boat then the tow vehicle should be hauling, not only is it unsafe it is illegal.
> 
> Just my .0025 worth.


Common sense must prevail. I agree with you. Proper tow rig is essential. But sometimes common sense isn't common....


----------



## MedSailor

MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> "but I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's a trailerable boat or not." no.
> 
> Keeping in Context "trailer-able" is meant to be done by the owner lunched, recovered and towed.
> 
> I have seen more then a few people trying to do this with a larger boat then the tow vehicle should be hauling, not only is it unsafe it is illegal.
> 
> Just my .0025 worth.


I did hire a professional boat moving company, and they did a great job. A lot of other things happened to create my issues. My post isn't exactly on topic, but in a tangential sort of way, it is a caution against making plans which involve moving bigger keelboats. Even when the pros are hired, bad things can and do happen.

MedSailor


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted

pulls the Purple Anti-Hijack button on my Computer.


----------



## captncrusty

I had a 36Foot cheoy lee delivered from Florida to Ontario for $4100. No suprises except for the crane operator trying to jack a $200 tip onto a $500 half hour job. I was happy everything came in just under 5K marina to backyard. Andrews Trucking from Kingston 5stars


----------



## captncrusty

The next boat I welded a cradle onto a flatbed and saved my money. Had to buy a diesel truck to haul it though. Always wanted a big truck


----------



## HR28sailor

MedSailor makes a good point. Sometimes with bigger boats it is better to let the pros do their thing. especially early on in a sailors career, moving even midsized sailboats with crane\travel lifts can be nerve wracking experiences. I know it was for me. Being a member of a self help club working on lift crews was an interesting learning experience. 

Captncrusty - Nice to have the gear. I have the trailer but no rig....yet.


----------



## Delezynski

Once more.....a boat that can circumnavigate.... My wife and I live aboard very comfortably ... And can trailer .......
See our Youtube videos;

*Towing from Mexico to the Phoenix area USA*





*Ramp launching a Nor'Sea at Lake Havasu*





*Towing from the Phoenix area, cruising the Bay area and tow back*





*Towing from the Phoenix area to New Orleans for Mardi Gras*





*Towing from Florida to the Phoenix area.*





Greg

 *AND, can store in a driveway for NO COST!*


----------



## SHNOOL

My 3500 dually pully my (tiny) trailerable (just 4752 lbs without the trailer)








This was my rig before that.. that's a 2500, 4 door longbed... the Capri 25, is a 4'2" draft








You see, I don't just say these things I actually do them. Granted I apparently ticked off the OP, and turned him against me... I am seriously sorry for that... but I was truly attempting to rein in his expectations... Cause, you know, I've been there. I left this thread intentionally so as to hopefully get him to cool off, so he could learn from others here... I guess it didn't work.
But yeah, I had to strap launch my Capri 25. see pictures below

I was well on my way to hooking up with Traid Trailers, that have a great solution for larger what THEY call ramp launch keelboat trailers. Triads solution is probably one of the best I've seen. It ISN'T the only way of course, but they fabricate what they call "landing gear" for the nose of the trailer, and they use an articulated Class IV hitch receiver, and an extension, it allows you to "push" the trailer down a ramp... I got quotes for a trailer for a Beneteau 285, which in my estimation is about as big as I'd want to try to trailer and launch myself... but my personal limitations I keep exceeding. The issue with the Bene, was it was a flanged mast step, that was deck stepped. As I understand it, the Catalina 27 is the same way, and one can "modify" the mast step, to make it hinged, to get it all to work. The rub is the mast has to be leaned forward, and tilted back, which with swept spreaders is a PITA, so now you are talking bridles and such. This is NOT something one would want to do for a weekend, or even 2-3 weeklong launch. This at best would be seasonal.

Anyway... Is why I say first check with others to see what they have done. I only do this because our tiny puddle doesn't have a lift, or a mast crane. You bet your boots I'd pay someone else to haul and launch, and store if I could.


----------



## captncrusty

HR28sailor ,if you need local seasonal moves I can help.. have dodge2500 I use for my ericson29. Mine will be launched in June... test out Gans ramp?


----------



## sailingsteve

learn to sail a smaller boat before you get to anything too extreme. you cant step foot on a 30 foot sailboat and expect to sail it no-problem without any help. I would also have an experienced sailor help you untill you get the hang of it.
Have Fun Sailing


----------



## HR28sailor

Much appreciated. My Alberg project, which is on the trailer, is still, well, a project. About a year out from competion. None the less I do appreciate your kind offer. It would be a good test. Gan is not a steep ramp so a long extension is advisable.
Cheers


----------



## deniseO30

sailingsteve said:


> learn to sail a smaller boat before you get to anything too extreme. you cant step foot on a 30 foot sailboat and expect to sail it no-problem without any help. I would also have an experienced sailor help you untill you get the hang of it.
> Have Fun Sailing


Uh... Just, NOT true. Smaller boats are not easier to sail. If people don't believe that, watch a newbie "dock" a small boat while trying to drop a main, handle a tiller, also while using the motor fwd, rev, neutral, on quiet water even.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

I agree they may not be easier to sail but they sure are cheaper to fix.


----------



## sailingsteve

goarmyonem said:


> Wow thanks for all of the responses. My budget is $5,000, and by keeping it on a trailer I am mainly trying to avoid slip fees and it will be nice to have it right in the yard to work on and fix up without having to drive to a marina, and I don't want to be stuck at any one marina.
> 
> Plus the kids can climb on it and play pirates, my wife and I can practice raising and lowering the sails and what not, and I just want to sit up there, drink a beer, and look overtop of all the houses up and down the street, and be King of the Mountain!
> 
> I know everything there is to know about powerboating, I've had US Power Squadrons School, Coast Guard Aux School, US Navy Watercraft Operator School and US Army Watercraft Operator School plus I've been on fishing boats all my life, for more years than I care to mention. I know that sailboats always have the right of way, powerboats will just go around me, I can't go fast enough or change course quick enough to hit anybody, So I fail to see how I could cause any problems anywhere.
> 
> Being that I was an Army Combat Engineer the challenge is I want to prove to myself that I can figure it out myself, and plus my wife and I can say we learned ourselves from the dummy book lol we want those bragging rights so it is kind of a personal challenge for us, a teamwork thing. Taking lessons would be cheating, that makes it too easy, I wanna learn by the seat of my pants Old School style like a Viking! I read somewhere that sailing was relatively easy, that anybody can be taught the basics in two hours, and that there were three accepted ways to learn.
> 
> One was taking lessons, one was doing ride alongs with other sailors, and the other was buying a boat and taking out yourself just like I am talking about and they said a lot of people have done it this way.
> 
> Yes I thought about buying a trainer boat, and then getting a bluewater one later, that's the plan, but I just want to get the biggest baddest training boat there is so we do not outgrow it for a while.
> 
> So I willing just be towing it down the street to the boatramp mainly, and our biggest trip will be between Tampa and Key West probably, so sounds like I am looking for a coastal cruiser you guys call it. And it sounds like I am looking for a swing-keel, whatever that is. Once again, Thanks for all the nice responses


If your budget is 5000, then i would go to auctions. I have seen really nice boats at auctions for fairly cheap. This would also allow you to sink some left over money into the boat to get it customized the way you want it.
Have fun sailing


----------



## HR28sailor

Steve

The OP is no longer with sailnet. but few of us are still here keeping the tread alive debating the feasibility of trailer sailing keel boats. Some good info has been presented so to that end we continue on.....I myself am eager to try. Thinking about it, I just might take the trailer out from under from my Alberg project and get in under my current sailboat to give it a go....


----------



## Kyhillbilly

HR28, I am just wondering if the Alberg project you keep talking about in an Alberg 30?


----------



## captncrusty

Hes hopefully not ramp-launching a 37


----------



## Kyhillbilly

I have been looking for a long time to find the biggest semi-trailerable sailboat for several years now. I currently have a cat22 that I am enjoying racing and learning the ropes on. Last year I took it from Kentucky to Pensacola Fl for a weeks cruising in the bay. Have to say towing it was a breeze, at 70 mph you don't even know its back there. That makes the trip on the road very nice. Set up not bad but PITA. Problem is you just have no room for the family. Which leads me to a bigger boat. I have zeroed in on the 27 foot range for several reasons as being the biggest semi-trailerable boat with minimal xtra costs for towing.


----------



## Squidd

I'm kinda partial to that size range too...

I have a "transportable" boat that can be ramp launched (you do need a crane for the keel stepped mast)

Easy enough to launch and retrieve I do it almost every weekend...(stored "mast up" on marina property)


----------



## captncrusty

I have a newport 27 with yanmar diesel that i have been trailing for 5 years.No problems towing with a 3/4ton, picked it up in MD and brought it home to Ontario,kept forgetting it was behind me. Im moving up to an Ericson 29. :relaxed:


----------



## chuck53

Kyhillbilly said:


> I have been looking for a long time to find the biggest semi-trailerable sailboat for several years now. I currently have a cat22 that I am enjoying racing and learning the ropes on. Last year I took it from Kentucky to Pensacola Fl for a weeks cruising in the bay. Have to say towing it was a breeze, at 70 mph you don't even know its back there. That makes the trip on the road very nice. Set up not bad but PITA. Problem is you just have no room for the family. Which leads me to a bigger boat. I have zeroed in on the 27 foot range for several reasons as being the biggest semi-trailerable boat with minimal xtra costs for towing.


Finally, a voice of reason. he started out with a proven and easily trailerable boat to learn on. Now after a couple of years of learning, he knows what he wants and knows that a 30-32 footer is not in the cards to be trailerable and is going with a 27'. He knows his capabilities and is looking for something for his next step in sailing.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

The main factor for me has been the overwidth permit cost. If you are staying in one state a yearly permit is the way to go. However, if you are planning on covering several states the cost starts growing. For me, I am looking at 3 or 4 trips to the ocean every year with my sights on Florida in the winter. Seems like permits for each trip come close to 400.00 or 500.00 dollars per trip. Not a major cost but one I do not care to pay every time I decide to trailer to some far off destination. Next would be setting the mast. I know one can set the mast on a Cat27 from talking to others who have done it. If you go bigger you may be looking at some additional coat to step the mast. If others have done it by themselves I would like to hear about it. I realize the Cat27 is just a tad overwidth but really don't think it would be something to worry about. Then you have cost of the boat. For me the Cat27 is the working mans boat. There is a s&@t ton of them out there to be had at a decent cost that puts you on the water same as those more expensive ones. No plans on crossing oceans however I would like to sail to the Bahamas someday. Would love to hear what others think.


----------



## chuck53

Ky, just what I like to hear, a guy with a well thought out, reasonable plan. And as a fellow Catalina owner, I think your idea for a C27 is a good one. Sorry, I can't advise you on setting the mast as I have never done it either on my old C30 or my current C34.


----------



## captncrusty

Kyhillbillie 
My trip back from Maryland I was overwidth through 5 states. My neighbour had his professionally hauled and the fellow advised me NOT to install a wideload flag or bother with permits. It was not the expense but the DMV stops ans hassles ( Pennsylvania demands a copy of an insurance liability policy with the state listedas the beneficiary ) . I was well over a foot overwidth and had the lucj of driving beside a Pen.DMVofficers car for 10 miles of traffic. Despite my nervousness of guilt he never cast a second glance. The max beam is 9-10 feet in the air, above traffic and most road hazzards.


----------



## Delezynski

Kyhillbilly said:


> The main factor for me has been the overwidth permit cost. If you are staying in one state a yearly permit is the way to go. However, if you are planning on covering several states the cost starts growing. For me, I am looking at 3 or 4 trips to the ocean every year with my sights on Florida in the winter. Seems like permits for each trip come close to 400.00 or 500.00 dollars per trip. Not a major cost but one I do not care to pay every time I decide to trailer to some far off destination. Next would be setting the mast. I know one can set the mast on a Cat27 from talking to others who have done it. If you go bigger you may be looking at some additional coat to step the mast. If others have done it by themselves I would like to hear about it. I realize the Cat27 is just a tad overwidth but really don't think it would be something to worry about. Then you have cost of the boat. For me the Cat27 is the working mans boat. There is a s&@t ton of them out there to be had at a decent cost that puts you on the water same as those more expensive ones. No plans on crossing oceans however I would like to sail to the Bahamas someday. Would love to hear what others think.


As you noted back up the thread, the Nor'Sea is a fine boat. AND, it's an 8 foot beam so NO PERMITS in any states.! Saves more money.. 

Greg


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27

I once considered getting a Cape Dory 27 as it can be towed without oversized beam. Instead, the boat I have now came up for sale and decided to go with it.


----------



## HR28sailor

Kyhillbilly said:


> HR28, I am just wondering if the Alberg project you keep talking about in an Alberg 30?


yes Alberg 30. some of the boats I have found that have been trailer launched are of similar draft. yes a 9000lb lb sailboat, but with long sloping ramp and extension this is possible. A few years ago I watched a cigar boat launched at a local ramp he drove pretty far down the ramp to float the boat. I mused if him why not a sailboat. I have seen many youtube videos since launching bigger boats than mine. From my understanding there are many places in the USA and Mexico that launch this way as no travellifts are avail. My only hold back is an appropriate tow rig at this point.


----------



## bljones

8' beam, no permits needed, trailer launchable, mast can be stepped by three people with no gin pole, one person with a pole, decent sailing boat, ugly as sin, but huge accomodations. I love this boat.:


----------



## Kyhillbilly

The Nor'Sea 27 is an awesome boat and would be at the top of my list if not for the price tag. Lot of money for a boat to be sitting on trailer way more than floating in the water. Fifteen years from now I hope to be sailing more in winter time at which time I will be hopefully looking for something in the 34' to 38' range. For me everything is based on the Cost vs Reward vs Risk formula. Nor'Sea lowers some Risk but at a higher Cost with the Reward being the same. Most if not all sailing will be done close to shore. Also the Cat27 I think should perform better on small lake with light air than a full keel boat. 

HR28, I really looked at the Alberg30 as a possible boat for me. Launching was a major concern. Post us some videos of the process if you ever do it. 

My biggest fear is being caught in that unexpected storm. This may be somewhat unwarranted, I just really do not know enough about unexpected storms in the open ocean at this point. As I have said I would like to cross to the Bahamas at some point.


----------



## HR28sailor

I do like the Nor sea 27. any of those classic designs are good boats, Falmouth cutter, Dana 24, Flicka 20, are all sturdy no nonsense cruisers. But I must say I am an ardent Alberg 30 fan. Always have been. Realistically I don't intend to trailer sail the alberg on a weekly basis, only to have the ability to launch and haul on my schedule not tied to the schedule of the marina or club, and to store the boat at home. Cost wise if I only have to pay slip fees, I am still ahead of the game.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

I love the design of the Alberg30 as well. I am wondering if you have ever been on a Cat27 so you could compare the two to interior space as well as deck space. The Cat27 seems idea for me for my next step, however if my family never took to sailing with me the Alberg could be my end boat. Plenty of room for two people and be able to take you anywhere you wanted. Just bouncing ideas around. Biggest problem with being in Kentucky not easy to just go out and compare boats you like. I did get to look as a Cat25 and a Cat27 side by side. The difference in room is way more than you would think. I was very surprised at the difference or maybe perceived difference.


----------



## HR28sailor

I have had the pleasure of sailing on one. Great boats. The Catalina 27 is a more modern design than the Alberg. Faster, and better to wind than the Alberg 30. A Navy colleague of mine sailed his Catalina boat from Norfolk to lake Lake Ontario. A couple from my yacht club took theirs to the Bahamas and back. They are one of the most popular sailboats in North America for a reason. As a coastal cruiser you cant go wrong in a Catalina. More modern layout below and roomier, The Alberg is a full keel the Catalina has a fin. But the Alberg has a very seakindly motion and is build like a tank. I would not consider the Catalina as a bluewater cruiser, The Alberg's seaworthiness and excellent reputation is well known. I chose it for this reason and this particular boat's was price was to good to pass. Your choice I guess depends on what type of sailing you intend to do. Like I said you cant go wrong with a Catalina....


----------



## busaboy76

I've been sailing my home designed and built flood-ballasted motor sailer, the LuLu, since her first launch in 2010 out of Morro Bay, CA. She is glass-over 3/4' ply wood, 33 ft by 8.5 ft, draws 2.7 ft fully settled, and has 6.5 ft headroom over 3/4 of her 17 ft cabin, on top of a 1 ft bilge in 1/2 of her cabin. She weighs 7000 pounds dry on her 3100 lb trailer, easily towable any distance with my 2015 3/4 ton Jimmy. Her flood hatches total 3 ft2 of bottom area, allowing to morph into 14800 lb ton cruiser just minutes or so after launch. The 540 ft2 of sail she mounts on her 30 ft mast will drive her at hull speed in a calm sea; her two 25 hp Hondas can add a knot or so to that whether or not the is any wind. LuLu's hull was first laid in 1993, after three years of testing with a 1/2 scale model I built first. We launch and sail her exclusively now out of Marina del Rey, CA, and are planning a full scale cruise to Catalina for this late spring. 

I have always wondered if my LuLu isn't the largest trailerable sailboat on record. I invite any replies on that question, or on any other related subject that might be of mutual interest.

My address is old [email protected] gmail,com (Yes, at age 76 I'm still riding my most-treasured Hyabusa) 

Brad C. Frederic, Paso Robles Ca.


----------



## Mr. Bubs

busaboy76 said:


> I've been sailing my home designed and built flood-ballasted motor sailer, the LuLu, since her first launch in 2010 out of Morro Bay, CA. She is glass-over 3/4' ply wood, 33 ft by 8.5 ft, draws 2.7 ft fully settled, and has 6.5 ft headroom over 3/4 of her 17 ft cabin, on top of a 1 ft bilge in 1/2 of her cabin. She weighs 7000 pounds dry on her 3100 lb trailer, easily towable any distance with my 2015 3/4 ton Jimmy.


Can you please post photos of this vessel?


----------



## Barquito

Here is my boat, 'Fugly', at the launch ramp at my local lake:


----------



## garthbirdsey

Your budget is pretty limited. I would recommend finding a Catalina 25, Chrysler 26, or if you want really cheap (and kind of ugly) a Bayliner. The real trick is that trailers alone easily cost 2-5 thousand dollars, engines for a smaller sailboat easily cost 400 to 1400 dollars.

I bought a 31' Grampian on put it on a trailer.........never launched it again till I sold it. I had a Catalina 25 with a swing keel that I got a great deal on.......never could find a reasonably priced enging.....then I sold it! (made a good profit). THEN I purchased a "project" Tartan 34-2 and a big assed trailer..........you guessed it.........never went in the water, I JUST sold it.

In the meantime I own a 16' Windrider trimaran and had a Gulfstar 37 in the water on Lake Norman, just sold it. NOW I have a Catalina 38, I am working on the bottom and will splash it soon.

Trailerable boats are a great concept but I think you need to stay small for it to be practical, probably under 28 feet and under 4000 lbs. Masts are much heavier and harder to deal with than you may think and they limit the practical size of the boat. My Windrider is the only boat that I have had that is easy to launch and fun to sail.


----------



## Mr. Bubs

FYI this thread is a year old and the OP has been banned, so no need to dole out advice. I was just curious as to what the homebuilt plywood flood-ballasted 33-footer looked like.


----------



## HankOnthewater

Even with the original poster no longer a member here, threads like this are often of interest to others, who may have similar questions, or like in this case, members who are wondering what other largish sailing boats are suitable to be trailered.

For that reason I wonder if this 31 ft boat can be trailered easily.
(see photos below, the first one is borrowed from the web, as I couldn't find one I had taken myself, I believe it is the same boat)















As this boat was for sale not far from me, I considered this for a brief moment: making an alloy trailer for it and towing it behind my RV. 
That 'moment' passed.

That boat weighs in at 3500 kg (near 7000 lbs).
I see that this boat, Norfolk Island Sharpie (NIS 31), is now also available with an unstayed rig, cat-ketch.
nisboats : Norwalk Islands Sharpies : plans kits building sailing rigging & lots of boat stuff : Bruce Kirby Designs & Straydog Boatworks


----------



## Delezynski

The weight of 3500 Kg (7,716 Lb) looks ok. That is less than my Nor'Sea. But the beam of 9' 9" you would need permits. Looks like a nice boat.

Greg


----------



## newt

I hope the OP got the Clipper Marine he loved. As for the rest of us mortals, I would suggest, as a trailerable "larger" first boat that you look at the Catalina 27. Made in large quantities, cheaply had, and the one I sailed really did well in the larger waves. One that I know of has circumnavigated, and there is a book out there to show you how to make one seaworthy. I would still have it today if I didn't decide on a larger, semi-custom design.


----------



## SHNOOL

Tripp 33
Hobie 33
Soverel 30
Olson 30
Capri 30 (wide but still trailerable)
J105
J92(s)
S2 9.1
Seaward (Hake) 32RK
These are just a few of the "larger" by LOA trailerables that are trailered on a fairly regular basis.

If you are talking displacement numbers...
Well, some other interesting trailerables might be:
Nor Sea 27
Pacifi Seacraft 31

But I hope by trailerable you mean trailer launchable, and the field of boats capable of doing it goes down considerably, and is based more on ramp conditions, and owner "pucker factor."

I used to solo launch my Capri 25 fixed keel (4')... and it was hairy on our steep ramps, and downright tough to retrieve, but I got it down to a science... But my S2 7.9 (26 foot, and 5ft draft board down) is comparatively easy to launch. in fact I can launch the boat in 2 feet of water, and the S2 is easily #1500 heavier.

So yes I recall the OP is long gone, but if someone really does come back to this thread (especially when it was dredged), then hopefully that list points people into "potential" boats that fit the "large trailerable" denomination.


----------



## Delezynski

Not sure if I posted it before? But here is a short Youtube of the launch of a Nor'Sea 27 at the HPCC.






Greg


----------



## HR28sailor

Big boats need big trucks to haul them. Because of the maximum GVR (gross vehicle weight) weight limit that both trailer and truck together can weigh to legally haul on the road, if the boat weighs more than 7000lbs that would put the weight pretty high. Most 3/4 and one ton trucks are around 14 500lbs GVR. Even if the vehicle is rated to pull 10-12000lbs, exceeding GVR is a show stopper. Beam is also an issue anything over 9 feet is considered a wide load and depending on your locale permits may be required. Trailer launching is possible with big boats, but careful selection of a ramp with not too steep a grade or soft bottom, cement ledges on the ramp often and can drop of and could end up hanging the trailer on it. But if the conditions of the ramp are right with long extensions set on wheels and sufficient depth one can get it in the water.


----------



## Jeff_H

When you talk about big trailerables, the C&C Mega should be on the list:

Hull Type: Lifting Keel	Rig Type: Fractional Sloop
LOA: 29.92' / 9.12m LWL: 27.33' / 8.33m
Beam: 7.92' / 2.41m Listed SA: 428 ft2 / 39.76 m2
Draft (max.) 5.00' / 1.52m Draft (min.) 1.75' / 0.53m
Displacement: 4500 lbs./ 2041 kgs.	Ballast: 2250 lbs. / 1021 kgs.
Sail Area/Disp.1: 25.20 Bal./Disp.: 50.02% Disp./Len.: 98.41
Designer: Peter Barrett
Builder: C&C Yachts
Construction: FG	Bal. type: 
First Built: 1977	Last Built: # Built: 115

And then there is the Laser 28: (Which I actually owned and which we towed through NYC on the Friday July 2nd of a 4th of July weekend.) But this is boat that really needs to be crane launched. 

Hull Type: Fin w/spade rudder	Rig Type: Fractional Sloop
LOA: 28.41' / 8.66m	LWL: 23.58' / 7.19m
Beam: 9.48' / 2.89m	Listed SA: 365 ft2 / 33.91 m2
Draft (max.) 4.98' / 1.52m	Draft (min.) 
Displacement: 3950 lbs./ 1792 kgs.	Ballast: 1500 lbs. / 680 kgs.
Sail Area/Disp.1: 23.44	Bal./Disp.: 37.95%	Disp./Len.: 134.50
Designer: Bruce Farr
Builder: Laser International
Construction: FG	Bal. type: Lead
First Built: 1984	Last Built: 1990	# Built:~425 
AUXILIARY POWER (orig. equip.)
Make: Bukh	Model: 
Type: Diesel	HP: 10


----------



## SHNOOL

Yep, some of us have other hobbies that require a bigger truck, so GCVWR isn't really a problem for me. I'm rated to 18,000lbs on the bumper, and close to 21,000lbs on the gooseneck. Had to upgrade my license to use this new trailer. Fortunately PA allows for this as a special RV, big personal trailer license.


----------



## [email protected]

My wife and I have a Seaward 32RK and love it. The trailer plus boat weigh 13,000 lbs; we pull it with a diesel F-250 with no performance problems. With less than a 2' draft, we have no problem getting close to shore for either an afternoon or over night on the hook. Raising the mast can be done without the help of a boatyard and it launches easily off the trailer. The 10'6' width makes one need an oversize permit. Going through Mercury Permits has never been a real problem except 1 or 2 states that we have been able to avoid. This boat sails well and has all the comforts one would expect in this size boat, even a separate shower rather than a "wet" bath where everything gets soaked. I live in Colorado and keep it in a garage while having pulled it to Florida, Mexico, and the Great Lakes region.


----------



## ianjoub




----------



## ColoGuy

You live in Colorado and pull 13,000 pounds with a 10' 6" beam to Florida? My needs for adventure would be played out by the time I reached the Florida panhandle.

As for the OP, I wanted to send that fighting spirit into battle. Can't say too much for diplomacy but his fighting spirit was top notch. Rogue wave material.



[email protected] said:


> My wife and I have a Seaward 32RK and love it. The trailer plus boat weigh 13,000 lbs; we pull it with a diesel F-250 with no performance problems. With less than a 2' draft, we have no problem getting close to shore for either an afternoon or over night on the hook. Raising the mast can be done without the help of a boatyard and it launches easily off the trailer. The 10'6' width makes one need an oversize permit. Going through Mercury Permits has never been a real problem except 1 or 2 states that we have been able to avoid. This boat sails well and has all the comforts one would expect in this size boat, even a separate shower rather than a "wet" bath where everything gets soaked. I live in Colorado and keep it in a garage while having pulled it to Florida, Mexico, and the Great Lakes region.


----------

